# Achrioptera fallax



## origami (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm from France. I've got the chance to have a husbandry of the most beautiful Phasmid in the world, _Achrioptera fallax_ from Madagascar. Thank you to Kevin, Penda, Andrew... The photos are NOT copyright, so enjoy and do whatever you like with them !


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

That is a rather attractive stick insect. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Very beautiful sticky.:no1:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Great pictures origami il give_ A. fallax _a go myself once I have more Euc species growing.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

That is a beauty. :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

the male is stunning, i have seen theses before but there still amazing


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

wow! are the colours that bright in the flesh?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW!! That phasmid is a beaute!!:2thumb:


----------



## alan.mn (Apr 5, 2010)

Stunning . Def on my want list. Cant understand how something that blue and shiny survives in the wild. Sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

gothling said:


> wow! are the colours that bright in the flesh?


The males are really that bright, they were for sale at the recent BTS, they sold out very fast.


----------

